# TT drag coefficient



## r0ach (Nov 20, 2007)

I forget what it is but remember it being abnormally high for how the car looks, something like .35
Is it due entirely to the rear spoiler?
This hatchback honda has a stock .34 drag coefficient and the guy lowered it down to .17 by strapping all this crap to it:








http://blog.wired.com/cars/200....html
I'm thinking just removing the rear TT spoiler would probably give you 1-3 extra MPG if driving at speeds around 60-70mph.
Does the car become too unsafe at 100+ with it off though?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: TT drag coefficient (r0ach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0ach* »_
Does the car become too unsafe at 100+ with it off though?

It becomes dangerous w/o it in fast lane changes at 75+ mph. That is why there was a recall in 2000 to install them on the cars. Removing the spoiler for mpg doesnt make any sense. If you want to get better mpg keep you tires inflated, get lighter/thinner wheels and tires, put your car on a diet. There are plenty of better options than making the car unsafe.


----------



## r0ach (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: TT drag coefficient (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
It becomes dangerous w/o it in fast lane changes at 75+ mph.

I always thought it was only dangerous from when people had the spoilerless version driving 100+ on the audobahn in Germany. Considering all of the other problems these cars have, if the car isn't even safe without a spoiler while driving 70 miles per hour, this would be the biggest lemon of a car ever created......


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: TT drag coefficient (r0ach)*

When i say fast lane changes, i dont mean just passing someone but avoiding an accident.
Seriously, if you dont like your car, do us all a favor and sell it and go away. You have only bitched about your car and talked about others you would rather have.


----------



## r0ach (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: TT drag coefficient (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
Seriously, if you dont like your car, do us all a favor and sell it and go away. You have only bitched about your car and talked about others you would rather have.









Haha thats hilarious. Most of the posts on the forum are people talking about how their car doesn't run properly and you're trying to say it's just me being negative. I have looked at many car forums on the internet and I have NEVER seen a forum where people have so many problems with their car as this one and the 1.8T engine forum.
Every post is "hesitation?" "surging?" "broken maf?" "broken coil pack?" "lost to my friends hyundai tiburon wtf"


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: TT drag coefficient (r0ach)*

Mafs and coilpacks are often replace with nothing wrong with them, and with more parts comes more points for problems. But that has nothing to do with you complaining about the car and wanting other cars over yours.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: TT drag coefficient (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_When i say fast lane changes, i dont mean just passing someone but avoiding an accident.
Seriously, if you dont like your car, do us all a favor and sell it and go away. You have only bitched about your car and talked about others you would rather have.









true dat


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: TT drag coefficient (VWdriver03)*


_Quote »_I have looked at many car forums on the internet and I have NEVER seen a forum where people have so many problems with their car as this one and the 1.8T engine forum.

Try and RX-8 forum








Back on topic...the MkI TT has a .35 drag coefficient. The MkII cut it down to .30.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: TT drag coefficient (r0ach)*

Most forums are going to be people asking about issues they are having with their car.
Seriously, sell your TT that you constant b*tch about and get that (insert Japanese car) we all know you want already.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: TT drag coefficient (bauch1425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bauch1425* »_Most forums are going to be people asking about issues they are having with their car.
Seriously, sell your TT that you constant b*tch about and get that (insert Japanese car) we all know you want already. 



Yep, forums are there to help people share knowledge about their vehicle which I think includes common issues/problems


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: TT drag coefficient (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_When i say fast lane changes, i dont mean just passing someone but avoiding an accident.
Seriously, if you dont like your car, do us all a favor and sell it and go away. You have only bitched about your car and talked about others you would rather have.









couldnt have said it better myself cincy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: TT drag coefficient (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_When i say fast lane changes, i dont mean just passing someone but avoiding an accident.
Seriously, if you dont like your car, do us all a favor and sell it and go away. You have only bitched about your car and talked about others you would rather have.










_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_
couldnt have said it better myself cincy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

...and everyone agrees. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## GTeyePOPPIN' (May 24, 2006)

edit: deleted what i just said, i don't need to get banned for someone whos not worth it


----------



## r0ach (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (GTeyePOPPIN')*

More fanboys please


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (r0ach)*


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (r0ach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0ach* »_More *JDM* fanboys please

I figured you wanted company so I fixed it for you


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
I figured you wanted company so I fixed it for you









OH SNAP!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: TT drag coefficient (r0ach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0ach* »_
Haha thats hilarious. Most of the posts on the forum are people talking about how their car doesn't run properly and you're trying to say it's just me being negative. I have looked at many car forums on the internet and I have NEVER seen a forum where people have so many problems with their car as this one and the 1.8T engine forum.


You need to check out the Corrado forums.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: TT drag coefficient (darrenbyrnes)*

From Wikipedia: _Fanboy (sometimes spelt fanboi) is a pejorative term used to describe an individual who is utterly devoted to a single fannish subject, or to a single point of view within that subject, often to the point where it is considered an obsession. Fanboys remain loyal to their particular obsession, disregarding any factors (often including logic) that differ from their point of view._
We here are fans of the TT; we drive them, mod them, and talk about all kinds of random BS that have to do with our cars. Although I wouldn't consider myself a TT fanboy, I am one to cars in general, and other interest areas. r0ach, according to the all-powerful Wiki, you are a fanboy of Japanese cars, and drama. You have an unwavering POV that your TT is a POS that is inferior to other cars, but you illogically continue to post on an internet forum full of happy TT owner about how much the car (i.e., *their* car) sucks, all while OWNING the same car. Honestly, not only does this not make sense, but I really don't think that you have a leg to stand on; have you made a two-page post on the many fixes you have had to do? TREFTTY has, and he still owns and likes his TT. Of anyone I know of, he has more rights than any to bitch and complain and rag on the TT, but he doesn't. You have 130+ posts, and honestly, all I remember from any of them is that you have complained and named a dozen other cars that were better. Please stop complaining about the TT; if you don't like it, get rid of it, or stop posting here. Last I checked, this is a TT forum, where people who like TTs get together to have beer and stare at a computer screen







If your TT sucks so much, please get a different car - I'm sure you can find one of the others you mentioned, and I'll bet it'll be twice as fast, twice as powerful, and twice as full of BS as yours is now. 
Also, more then you'll ever wanna know about car drag coefficients: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A...ients


_Modified by l88m22vette at 9:30 AM 1-2-2008_


----------



## Bmorlok (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (r0ach)*

r0ach, try taking the wing off the back and test out just how unstable it is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You might save this forum a lot of trouble in the future.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: TT drag coefficient (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_From Wikipedia: _Fanboy (sometimes spelt fanboi) is a pejorative term used to describe an individual who is utterly devoted to a single fannish subject, or to a single point of view within that subject, often to the point where it is considered an obsession. Fanboys remain loyal to their particular obsession, disregarding any factors (often including logic) that differ from their point of view._
We here are fans of the TT; we drive them, mod them, and talk about all kinds of random BS that have to do with our cars. Although I wouldn't consider myself a TT fanboy, I am one to cars in general, and other interest areas. r0ach, according to the all-powerful Wiki, you are a fanboy of Japanese cars, and drama. You have an unwavering POV that your TT is a POS that is inferior to other cars, but you illogically continue to post on an internet forum full of happy TT owner about how much the car (i.e., *their* car) sucks, all while OWNING the same car. Honestly, not only does this not make sense, but I really don't think that you have a leg to stand on; have you made a two-page post on the many fixes you have had to do? TREFTTY has, and he still owns and likes his TT. Of anyone I know of, he has more rights than any to bitch and complain and rag on the TT, but he doesn't. You have 130+ posts, and honestly, all I remember from any of them is that you have complained and named a dozen other cars that were better. Please stop complaining about the TT; if you don't like it, get rid of it, or stop posting here. Last I checked, this is a TT forum, where people who like TTs get together to have beer and stare at a computer screen







If your TT sucks so much, please get a different car - I'm sure you can find one of the others you mentioned, and I'll bet it'll be twice as fast, twice as powerful, and twice as full of BS as yours is now. 
Also, more then you'll ever wanna know about car drag coefficients: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A...ients

_Modified by l88m22vette at 9:30 AM 1-2-2008_

amen brother http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Bmorlok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bmorlok* »_r0ach, try taking the wing off the back and test out just how unstable it is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You might save this forum a lot of trouble in the future.

good one from fellow bmore native http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bmorlok (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (golfzex)*

Hey where in bmore do you hang around? I went to college there and still have some buddies up that way. I was just there for the new years!


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Bmorlok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bmorlok* »_Hey where in bmore do you hang around? I went to college there and still have some buddies up that way. I was just there for the new years!









im in Dundalk(but dont hold that against me







)
ive lived in Bmore my whole life..........where did you go to college?


----------



## Bmorlok (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (golfzex)*

I went to Hopkins for undergrad. I was a Computer Science Major. Now I am working at Lockheed in Rockville. I used to work at Performance Bike up in Parkville.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Bmorlok)*

someones the smartest guy on the forum.


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

I work in Hanover about 5mi from BWI.
Live in Gaithersburg. I never see modified TTs anywhere in the area.


----------



## pat7755 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (diehlryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
Seriously, if you dont like your car, do us all a favor and sell it and go away. You have only bitched about your car and talked about others you would rather have. 

lmao
RIGHT ON BRO!


----------



## pat7755 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (pat7755)*

and r0ach i feel insulted that you would post a picture of a honda on this forum..


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: (pat7755)*

To put things in perspective.
Scirocco_16v = 0.38Cd (CdA = 0.68 square meters)
Mk2 Golf = 0.34Cd (CdA = 0.68 square meters)
Corrado = 0.32Cd (CdA = 0.58 square meters)
'90 Passat 4d sedan = 0.29Cd
MkV Jetta 4d sedan = 0.31Cd (Automobile Magazine)
I was surprised that my Mk2 GTI has better drag coeffiicient than my TTR


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (vwtoys)*

We have a pretty big frontal area, not good for punching a hole in space. 
also, i can't find it, but remember about a year ago a post with I think ABT doing a down force test on the TT. it went roughly like this:
at 120kmh
stock TT 780lbs of rear lift
TT w/ stock spoiler 380lbs
TT w/ ABT spoiler 150lbs
that's as best as my noggin will remember. anyone remember the link? perfect for this otherwise pointless post.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

]http://www.autoreview.ru/new_s...39159


----------



## Bmorlok (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Oooh Nice find. I can see why the TT was dangerous before it had the mini spoiler. Do you think the little lip that comes on the 3.2 TT provides much extra downforce?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Bmorlok)*

should be closer to the ABT side than the stock spoiler side.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: TT drag coefficient (r0ach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0ach* »_
I always thought it was only dangerous from when people had the spoilerless version driving 100+ on the audobahn in Germany. Considering all of the other problems these cars have, if the car isn't even safe without a spoiler while driving 70 miles per hour, this would be the biggest lemon of a car ever created......

then just go back to the dealer and get your IROC back.
then you can trade in for one of this 









Btw , if you decrease your comsumption by 2mpg, if you use 1 tank of gas per week, assuming the galon is $3.20 you will only save about $3 per tank . thats $156.00 per year . I don't know about you but my safety iw worth more than that.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: TT drag coefficient (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_
then just go back to the dealer and get your IROC back.


he had a sh_tstain, not a gaymaro


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: TT drag coefficient (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
he had a sh_tstain, not a gaymaro

my bad , same sh_it though


----------

